

Best Comments | Hacker News - nkurz
https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments

======
nkurz
The "Best Comments" link under Lists
([https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)) at
the bottom of each page is a easy summary of the sorts of comments that HN
admires. It's also another way to browse the site when you are tired of
trudging through the "New Links" pages
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)).

It's nice to see a lot of solid substance and not much fluff. There's a mix of
long and short comments, but encouragingly, no one-line quips, memes, or put-
downs that I saw. There's always a lot of chance involved, but if you are
wondering how to craft the sort of comments people want to see, this might be
a good list to pattern after.

